# alpine amp repair?



## btsiscool (Jun 26, 2011)

i have two alpine amps mrd-m301 and mrv-f353 both are in need of repair. Any suggestions or ideas are welcome. 

what i would like to do though if at all possible is to make the 5th channel of the 353 stable a 2 or 1 ohm, at least 2. i had it hooked up at 2 on my cvr 10 and it preformed remarkably, that is until i killed the amp. i knew at 2 ohms it over heat and break but i had a good fan system setup on it and it still overheated.

the m301 on the other hand no idea whats wrong sometimes it works for 5 minutes sometimes 5 days but pulled it out in an attempt to trouble shoot it but to no avail, conclusion needs repair.


----------



## nathan08 (Feb 7, 2011)

Try TrickyRicky, he a member on here. His rate is the cheapest around. 
But the workmenship is alsome. Very nice guy. Fast turn around too.


----------

